# GT: Preseason Game 3: Clippers vs. Suns 10/15



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>








vs.









Sat Oct 15
7:00 PM
</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It's back!

Bet on the game:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207534


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I wanna bet but I need to know is Brand playing and Kaman playing tonight? If he is.. I'll take the 7 points any day of the week!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I wanna bet but I need to know is Brand playing and Kaman playing tonight? If he is.. I'll take the 7 points any day of the week!!!!



Brand might play, Kaman won't he is attending his grandmothers funeral today.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol, I had to bet some money for the Suns. 


Anyways, Why hasn't Livingston got minutes? Hes injured right?


I wanna see Livingston play. Hopefully, he gets better and stays healthy so I can see some thriple-doubles.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Brand might play, Kaman won't he is attending his grandmothers funeral today.



Hrm.. Risky bet. Im going to bet on the Clips and hope that Brand at least can play tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Is the game on league pass? If so hopefully for those who are watching the game can give us updates.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Is the game on league pass? If so hopefully for those who are watching the game can give us updates.


Not on League pass. You can listen live though on NBA.com



Just click on 'Courtside live' then click on 'listen live' and then click on either 'Suns' or 'Clippers' and it should let you listen to the game for free.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm not good at this, but since there's no one else here and we have guests wanting to hear something --- I'll try.

We're in the second, the Clippers are leading by 3 (31/28), Although Brand is playing I've yet to hear his name called for anything. Tabuse is playing because Sam has a Veteran's day off, and he's doing pretty good. Hear his name called a lot. Mobley is not as hot as last night. Corey is doing OK ...

That's it ... I'll put more later ... it's not easy listening and trying to relay here.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wilcox rebounding aggressively. Mike Smith says that he "definitely got a message after Singleton's performance last night".

Tabuse is holding his own against Nash.

Still in the second, Clippers leading by 3.

Wilcox another rebound ... sounds like he's having a better game than last night.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Half-time - score tied (40/40) on a basket by James Jones at the buzzard.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the ball was thrown to Raja at half court who threw it to James and then he hit a little floater inside the key. 


Anyways, Its a low scoring game so far. But I think it will pick up more.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

54 - 48 Clippers.


Suns aren't rebounding. Clippers playing good D.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like Maggette is doing well offensivly while Wilcox will pulling down the rebounds.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

57 - 55 Clippers with the lead.

Wilcox is doing a good job on the boards. 


Marion isn't getting to many looks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korolev's stats aren't too bad, 3 rebounds, 1 assist, and 2 steals in 11 minutes of play.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

57 - 63 Suns getting in the groove. 


Suns are finally getting into the offensive/defensive groove. 


Clippers are starting to get sloppy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Back to Back 3's from the Suns and they are up by 6.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol, Me and Weasel are great play-by-play guys. Only we're not doing play-by-play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I noticed the yahoo boxscore is ahead of the radio on nba.com


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

So far what I am hearing is sloppy play by the Clippers. Wilcox grabs another rebound.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns shooting 50% from behind the arc. Thats a nice sign for me as a Suns fan.


Clippers shooting 25% from 3.........Not good sign for the Clips. 



score Suns 63 Clippers 58.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I noticed the yahoo boxscore is ahead of the radio on nba.com



The NBA.com boxscore is always slower. But I've never used the Yahoo one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rodney White misses, grabs his own miss, and makes it while getting fouled. Makes the FT and Clips down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette for 3 while the shot clock expires.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tabuse is sounding like he is doing well be just picked up his 5th foul in 19 minutes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette hits a 3 to end the 3rd quarter, sounded exciting.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

68 - 66 Clippers leading after 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

N'Dong finally gets in, his limited times doesn't look good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers on a good run and are up by 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Some sloppy playing by the Clippers but are still doing well and are up by 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I like how the Suns radio guy says Shaaazaam when they make a 3 pointer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

78 - 73 Clippers. James jones will try to add one more from the line.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I like how the Suns radio guy says Shaaazaam when they make a 3 pointer.


Yeah, It makes it easy to tell when they make a three or not.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

N'Dong with a long 21 footer, the guy has range.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing is playing good from what I am hearing.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

86 - 80 Clippers. Boris Diaw is going to the line.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, our bench really stepped up so far if you think that Brand, Kaman, and Z are not playing tonight. I mean, I thought we'd do ok.. But the fact we have an actual chance of winning is awesome.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, our bench really stepped up so far if you think that Brand, Kamen, and Z are not playing tonight. I mean, I thought we'd do ok.. But the fact we have an actual chance of winning is awesome.



You can thank Wilcox, Ewing, and White.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, our bench really stepped up so far if you think that Brand, Kamen, and Z are not playing tonight. I mean, I thought we'd do ok.. But the fact we have an actual chance of winning is awesome.


D'Antoni is playing the rooks. So, I'm gritting my teeth cause they're makeing dumb mistakes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Suns making a run and are only down 1.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

86 - 85 Suns making a run, Clips still have the lead.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> D'Antoni is playing the rooks. So, I'm gritting my teeth cause they're makeing dumb mistakes.



Yeah... Mike D. is playing our rooks...... Thats the point of tonights game. Starters earlyer, rooks closing. If our Rooks can hold there own, it's only shows how deep the Clippers are agisnt other teams benches.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm glad we have a ball game, lets see if it comes down to a last shot and which rook has to shoot it. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Coming down to the wire, Clippers up by 3.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Clippers will most likely have the last shot. 

If Suns make a 3 we can get overtime if the Clips don't hit the game winner.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why didn't Mcarthy play?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Why didn't Mcarthy play?



Good question...

Ewing makes 1 of 2 FT's, Clips up 4.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns gonna lose..........89 - 85 and Clips get 2 free throws with 10 seconds left.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Good question...
> 
> Ewing makes 1 of 2 FT's, Clips up 4.



Hmm hope he isnt hurt or anything.... And did they say why Z was out? I know he went out last night, but I didnt know why. I was at the game, so it was hard to tell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final :
Clippers 90
Suns 87


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hmm hope he isnt hurt or anything.... And did they say why Z was out? I know he went out last night, but I didnt know why. I was at the game, so it was hard to tell.



I don't know I started to listen some where in the middle of the 3rd so I don't know why some people didn't play.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

90 - 87 Clippers win. 


Nash had nice overall game in 26 minutes......... 14 points 9 assist 5 rebounds.


Tabuse did pretty good but got in foul trouble. And Ewing did pretty good as well.



EDIT: Heres the boxscore.........http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251015021


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hmm hope he isnt hurt or anything.... And did they say why Z was out? I know he went out last night, but I didnt know why. I was at the game, so it was hard to tell.





> E. Brand DNP - Left Thigh Bruise
> S. Cassell DNP - Coach's Decision
> C. Kaman DNP - Personal Reasons
> S. Livingston DNP - Sore Lower Back
> ...



From that it looks like McCarty and Cassell had the day off.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, lol. I just noticed only two of our starters played at all tonight. Thats awesome.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> From that it looks like McCarty and Cassell had the day off.



Yeah, I wonder what a left knee Patella is?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, I wonder what a left knee Patella is?



I think it is a fancy way of saying knee cap, now how he hurt is knee cap I don't know.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

The patella is the round bone in front of your knee.

Good game huh? I think White has bought himself a contract, but it also seems like Tabuse doesn't want to get kicked out just yet. Singleton sounds like a BBall stud, by why can't Wilcox be more consistent? Glad our rooks stuck it through to the end, but James Jones helped out big time by airballing back to back three's.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/mccarty_050929.html

Looks like Walter didnt play cause he didnt have to. :clap:

I'm assuming the contract isn't just for camp, but a year or better contract?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i heard that singleton jumped clear over a player to dunk a rebound, but was called for a foul? Anyone listen to the game can confirm that?

Also notice how tonight, when ewing played some SG, he did a lot better than yesterday at PG. 

Clippers have a tough decision deciding on if they should keep white or tabuse. To me, its a no brainer, tabuse of course, inasmuch as having white will mean either he gets zero playing time, so is a waste of a spot, or means that singleton and korolev's development will be slwoed due to lack of playing time. But if they do decide to keep 15 on for now (which i see no reason not to, since whites and tabuses contracts are not guaranteed), then lets keep both of them.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

You have to be kidding me White is on this team no matter what. I do agree with you though that we should just keep both of them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well since Vinson didn't get any time to play today I guess it is safe to say he will be cut tomarrow.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

How good is Tabuse's 20 foot jumper? He seems like he puts up good numbers (no turnovers, and get's some steals) - he can create miss matches ofensivley and mess with a defense. I would have liked to see his defense agaisnt Nash - he could help covers guy like Boykins, Nash, TJ Ford, or any other small player. You have to take into consideration what guards are in our division and go from there. I think defense limits Tabuse - and could cost him a roster spot. I hope that he makes it - from a fan's point of view - he is fun to watch. 

White's size, shooting range, and experience gives him an almost lock to make the team? But you never know - Dunleavy has a system going, and it looks pretty darn good. It's going to be the best player for the system. 

I think Ndong still has a outside shot - maybe a NBDL player? Him or Granger?


----------

